# Chris From New York....



## chrisnoahdana (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello i am Chris I am 36 yrs old ,I live in NewYork I just graduated last year from vet school I have 2 boys 15 and 8yrs old, before school 9 yrs ago I had a nice collection of mantids but due to school had to give them up! Well I back and in gear I Now have over 20 types and have a total of 8 Ooths not to many but hey gotta start someplace andabout 150 young from many breeders here on the board! I started back up this year due to finding a super large amount of female chinese mantis in my yard like 20 adult some 100% green they were awsome well here I am now !!! also if anyone has a health issue or question with there pet PM me i will be happy to help as best as possible over computer but anything severe should go right away to there local Vet! thanks all have a happy Holiday and Happy to year Chris


----------



## ismart (Dec 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## cloud jaguar (Dec 6, 2009)

Welcome !


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 6, 2009)

Yo! welcome Chris! from OHIO!


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 6, 2009)

Welcome, Chris... glad to have you here.


----------



## Colorcham427 (Dec 6, 2009)

Chrisp said:


> Hello i am Chris I am 36 yrs old ,I live in NewYork I just graduated last year from vet school I have 2 boys 15 and 8yrs old, before school 9 yrs ago I had a nice collection of mantids but due to school had to give them up! Well I back and in gear I Now have over 20 types and have a total of 8 Ooths not to many but hey gotta start someplace andabout 150 young from many breeders here on the board! I started back up this year due to finding a super large amount of female chinese mantis in my yard like 20 adult some 100% green they were awsome well here I am now !!! also if anyone has a health issue or question with there pet PM me i will be happy to help as best as possible over computer but anything severe should go right away to there local Vet! thanks all have a happy Holiday and Happy to year Chris


mantids can be seen at a vet??


----------



## ismart (Dec 7, 2009)

Brian Aschenbach said:


> mantids can be seen at a vet??


I think he means if you like need help with your cat or dog? :lol:


----------



## kamakiri (Dec 7, 2009)

76 posts later...Welcome to the forum Chris!


----------



## keri (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Chris! Welcome to the forum  I look forward to pics of your collection. I work in the vet industry as well, I'm a ward nurse (assistant). Do you do a lot of exotics at your practice?


----------



## revmdn (Dec 8, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## wero626 (Dec 10, 2009)

Welcome...


----------

